# VKL... Out of control



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

But it sure was fantastic and hey I did not take food off the table or shoes away from the baby. I had the best time ever. I met Jeannietta and gloxsk8, Beth for a quick bite of lunch before my class on Saturday. I also ran into springdh, Donna and we chatted briefly as she was leaving and I was in between who knows what. Later I met up with Beth again in the marketplace and I met Randi, you all know her as randado and her husband Mike with Wools of Whimsey, where I purchased my beautiful yarn bowl, which I love love love and Randi and I can become fast friends. We each bought a kit from Maggiknits for the Irish Tweed Cape which is not in my pics as I have to wait for it to arrive. Randi took me to her booth straight away to show me hers in camel and browns, well I immediately fell in love with the blues. Next stop was another booth where they had the $15.00 cowl kits with the beautiful colored yarn, Randi's find again. Boy that girl and I could tear that place up.
Later I met Randy, yes another Randy but with a "y", you all know her as rebrenner31. Well, this Randy and I became fast friends as well and we had a wonderful time at the Vogue fashion show and had dinner together and never stopped talking. Another person to shop, laugh and enjoy fibers with. How much better than that could a weekend be?
I will share my loot pictures with you all. I did take other pics but Jeannietta has also shared many of the same so I won't repeat, her pics are way better than mine. Thanks for looking and let's try to make this bigger and better with KP members next year.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow - sounds like a most fabulous weekend!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Lucky you! Love all your items.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like a great time, and what treasures you scoffed up! What's VKL?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Now you all know why I sell at craft fairs. Hard work pays off. I take my earnings and put it right back into what I love.
VKL is Vogue Knitting Live.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow-eee-a!!!! Looks like you had a wonderful day! What a fun looking stash! Enjoy my friend! &#128522;


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like you had a great time. Now you will be busy knitting for a while.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like you have a great time, and got lots of lovely yarny goodies as well. :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the wool with animals.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Love the wool with animals.


Top this by DMC, lovely girls working the booth. DMC-usa.com


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like you had an awesome time. Lucky you!!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Love it all, you lucky pup! Enjoy your new purchases!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I know you all think it is luck but honestly it is also hard work doing a craft fair and selling your items. I look at this as my reward for all my hard work but I do understand the luck. Thank you for letting me share with you all, my friends at KP.
Kathy


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I am jealous jealous jealous Still packing to leave tomorrow for Florida.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I did not make it this year but it is on my list for next year. DH will have retired by then and can 'escort' me. I don't know my way around NYC but he does.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

samdog13 said:


> I am jealous jealous jealous Still packing to leave tomorrow for Florida.


Missed you, next year?


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

So, did you find your lost jewelry knitting kit that you needed (and we asked St. Anthony to find?) I never heard if you found it or not, Katsch. What a stash - you bought all that this weekend???? WOW!! I wouldn't have room for it in my house - unless DH moved out! haha!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nitnana said:


> So, did you find your lost jewelry knitting kit that you needed (and we asked St. Anthony to find?) I never heard if you found it or not, Katsch. What a stash - you bought all that this weekend???? WOW!! I wouldn't have room for it in my house - unless DH moved out! haha!! :lol: :roll:


Yes I did and I finished it in class except for the clasp. As soon as I have the clasp done I will post. The designer Laura Nelkin was such a delight. I purchased her book and have it signed.
I need to get my you know what to work. When I get to the showroom I will open KP again. See you all in an hour or two.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

What a great haul! And you had fun with friends old and new!


----------



## PatCollins (Nov 19, 2011)

Look at all the lovely things you got!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Kathy, Congratulations! Well done and rewarded for your hard work. The yarn bowl? Lovely! Enjoy it every moment.


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

Great loot! And to make it even better you found some great new friends. Now you have to get busy


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

The thrill of the hunt,looks like you had great results hunting down the cream of the crop..glad you had a great time!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

What a fun time! Don't think I'll ever make a trip to New York for one of these shows. Now why can't they do one of their shows in Indianapolis? I'd be there before the doors were open and stay until the last possible second. So glad you had a wonderful day!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

So....I guess that means you had a good time! ;D
Glad you had a productive weekend, and met folks with like interest!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Kathy. Looks like you had a grand time! How wonderful for you... your purchases are beautiful. Love the yarn bowl...sounds like you have made some new friends!!! Enjoy you new yarns..


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks, I downloaded the booklet. I love their patterns.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like a great time! I love the "Gale" pattern and the yarn and buttons you chose for it.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

What a GREAT week-end you had!! Great finds like the hats with animal tops included! So fun to see new and exciting kits like that. Green with envy!! Fun to read the excitement you felt!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad to hear you found your lost kit, wonder where it was?? 
Sounds like such a wonderful time!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Glad to hear you found your lost kit, wonder where it was??
> Sounds like such a wonderful time!


It was right where I put it😄


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for sharing my excitement. I feel like a kid on Christmas morning. Hubs is traveling on business and when I called him last night I could feel his smile through the phone. He said, "I'm glad you had a good time Kath, it's so good for you", love that guy.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't wait to see your animal hats. I'm thinking that would be a great hit at one of your craft sales! Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

luree said:


> I can't wait to see your animal hats. I'm thinking that would be a great hit at one of your craft sales! Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you and my thought exactly. I should be able to triple my money on those hats. Great minds think alike. :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

you will have to live another 80 years to use all that yarn!!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cakes said:


> you will have to live another 80 years to use all that yarn!!!!!!


Not the way I knit


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Not the way I knit


brooooooom broooooooooommmmmmmmm LOL


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cakes said:


> brooooooom broooooooooommmmmmmmm LOL


Haha, are you calling me a witch?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Haha, are you calling me a witch?


of course not..........a machine though???


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cakes said:


> of course not..........a machine though???


Adorable puppy in your avatar cakes!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Adorable puppy in your avatar cakes!


I know.but not mine.I found him on Google. My GSD boy baby is now 5 years and 47KG.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Be careful,you do not OD on all that fun! So glad you had a great time and made some lasting friendships along the way!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful purchases .Just tell us all where you are putting it all then surely one of us will remember lol


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow looks like you had way to much fun. I love all your goodies and can't wait to see all the things you make from all that beautiful yarn. I know you had a wonderful time... Glenna :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kathy,
You had a great time! Good for you. Some wonderful things you bought. The yarn with the animals is surely interesting.
Do you know if they had coupons to get in for the Marketplace? Two friends of mine went and it cost them $20.00/ea. to get in. I want to be able to tell them for next year if there was any.


----------



## bpaul8515 (Aug 28, 2013)

Love those 'Top This' hats!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kathy,
Looks like you had a great weekend, took lots of classes, bought some beautiful yarns, your yarn bowl is beautiful and you also found time to meet up with several KP friends.

What more can you ask for, you had it all.
Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy moly! Great stuff!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

You ladies sound as if you had a fabulous time and getting to know each other was awesome. Looking forward to seeing your completed projects.


----------



## Fij from VH (Dec 28, 2013)

Most Excellence loot! I especially love the Gale pattern and those buttons are going to be the perfect detail for the lovely yarn you selected! Sounds like the perfect weekend, I could feel your excitement as I read your post!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yippee!!! Now that's a GREAT weekend. How great to be with other KPers, too!

I'm with you on the buttons!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Wonderful purchases .Just tell us all where you are putting it all then surely one of us will remember lol


Haha, good idea. I knit my swatch last night for the Gale pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> Kathy,
> You had a great time! Good for you. Some wonderful things you bought. The yarn with the animals is surely interesting.
> Do you know if they had coupons to get in for the Marketplace? Two friends of mine went and it cost them $20.00/ea. to get in. I want to be able to tell them for next year if there was any.


Yes, once you sign up for Vogue there usually is a coupon. I believe it is $2.00 off.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Fabulous finds - How did I miss those animal hats?? It was such a great day. I still feel the glow. I dug right into my purchases with the malabrigo yarn I bought - so soft! I'm already looking forward to next year. Glad you had a good time - see you next January.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> Fabulous finds - How did I miss those animal hats?? It was such a great day. I still feel the glow. I dug right into my purchases with the malabrigo yarn I bought - so soft! I'm already looking forward to next year. Glad you had a good time - see you next January.


I missed them too, Randy rebrenner31 pointed them out to me. So much to see and do. It was great to see you again and next year it is.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Such fun!! I love love the poncho. And the buttons are beautiful. The little hats are just too cute. Please post the hats and poncho when you finish them.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

can you tell me who the maker is of the animal topper yarn is? I would like to get some.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

What were you selling? Pics please! I love what you bought but I want to see your product!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! I have tried to get to something like this ... Life keeps getting in the way! Now I'm going to make a bigger effort when opportunity rises!
You sure made a haul!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

This is one time I wished I lived in the USA. Oh wow, lovely loot! And it must have been so nice to meet other KPers there.
Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful time and I bet they knew you were there :-D :-D :-D


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Good for you! Isn't it fun to have fun?!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I am just drooling when I see all of your wonderful purchases. I didn't have nearly as much fun last year at Stitches South, but I did purchase a lovely kit for a sweater from Maggi Knits. Question: how would I access the pattern Gale? I love that tunic!! Thanks so much...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You're a great shopper. THese are wonderful buys.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Justme said:


> can you tell me who the maker is of the animal topper yarn is? I would like to get some.


Yes, DMC.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jackye brown said:


> I am just drooling when I see all of your wonderful purchases. I didn't have nearly as much fun last year at Stitches South, but I did purchase a lovely kit for a sweater from Maggi Knits. Question: how would I access the pattern Gale? I love that tunic!! Thanks so much...


The pattern is available on Ravelry. Did you make the sweater from Maggi Knits? I would love to see it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> What were you selling? Pics please! I love what you bought but I want to see your product!


I wasn't a vendor at VKL. I do my craft fairs in the Adirondacks from May through November.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> You're a great shopper. THese are wonderful buys.


Thank you and it sure was fun.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Katsch said:


> The pattern is available on Ravelry. Did you make the sweater from Maggi Knits? I would love to see it.


Thanks!

No, not yet. Actually, the pattern is somewhat daunting for me and I'm "studying" (ha!) the instructions to gather my wits before starting. I'll be sure to post a pic when finished.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! It looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

I know the hard work that goes into selling your creations in order to get to VKL..............BUT, you are still a Lucky Duck! LOL! Love all your goodies - and that bowl, well, just WOW! The Top This hats are precious. Would love to see pics of them completed. You will be having a wonderful time creating with your haul while at the same time, remembering the super memories made with friends. I wish I was closer to join you next year. Maybe the yarn fairy will help make it happen.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great time! 
DD and I have put VKL on our todo list for next year. Can't wait. I was in the city on Saturday too. We went to see If/ Then . It was great but I think that I'd have liked to go to VKL more&#128521;
Glad that you had such a great time&#128512;


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I can hear the excitement in your post, I am so glad you really enjoyed your self with new/old friends, we in South Africa will never have such a fair.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh girlfriend, what a glorious time! Love everything and how fun to share with friends! Can't wait to see all you will do!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like a wonderful time and great loot!


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like a fantastic time!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

After a day like this, who cares if we're "dead broke" for a while! Congrats!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

VKL was great this year. Sorry I wasn't able to meet up with any KPers. Met lots of other great people, though. Knitters are so friendly. .Hopefully, next year I can met up with KPers who come.. There is so much to do, see and feel at VKL. I loved seeing people wear what they've knit. And people stopping you and asking "Did you knit that, it's gorgeous." and "what pattern/yarn is that.". 
Just turned 70 this month (VKL has been my birthday present to myself for the last few years). I was happy to see so many younger people at the show. seemed like more than last year. Knitting is definitely not a dying art. The classes I attended were also great and taught by the "kniterati" - I took classes with Debbie Stoller, Amy Detjen and Mary Ann Muckleworth (defintely need to buy one of her Fair Isle books). They were all charming and excellent teachers.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

I have searched their site DMC-usa.com and cannot find the Top This yarn with animal on top. What is the exact name. I want to order some.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Sperson said:


> I have searched their site DMC-usa.com and cannot find the Top This yarn with animal on top. What is the exact name. I want to order some.


I just found it here: http://www.herrschners.com/product/DMC+Top+This+Hat+Knit+Yarn+Kit.aspx

And a little more money, but maybe a better selection here: http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/this-yarn-kits-p-6068.html


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, you got some beautiful things. Will you sell the things you make with all that yarn or is it for yourself and friends? Look forward to seeing one of the hats with the animals on top made up. Please post.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! I love it all, but your yarn bowl is just exquisite. So beautiful. Enjoy the fruits of your hard work.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So glad you had a blast. Wish I could have been there with you. Thanks for letting me participate via pictures at least.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

WOW!!! :thumbup:


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like you got some great buys and had a fantastic time. I will hve to make sure to get there next year.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Great finds! Lots of enjoyment!!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time and thanks for sharing the info for the animal hats. I love the idea. Going to check the yarn out.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Love that knitting bowl! What a high your trip must have been!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That all sounds like fun--especially with all the friends and goodies and yes, I can tell you are a hard worker and further, I believe that you deserve and earned it all!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Way to go, Kathy! I love to hear about KP'ers meeting & having a great time together!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you Kathy for showing us all your goodies, I am doing my shopping from your list. I just fell in love with the top "Gale" by Alicia and will look it up, you have made great choice's and will now wait till you make them to show us. So glad you had a great time and got to meet some kp members. Enjoy the day-nanad


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Hi Kathy! Your pictures came out perfectly! I will try my best to take pictures and post them, promise! I love the little hats you picked. I heard they ran out of all the giraffes first! Glad we both got one.

I enjoyed lunch with Beth and Kathy, shopping and dinner with Donna. Donna, looking forward to seeing your beautiful yarn worked up! I spent some of Saturday and early Sunday with Kathy, constantly laughing chatting, and shopping like old friends.

Now a big surprise for Kathy and others interested in changing yarn weight and gauges... I found an app called Knitamus. It will help you to adjust your pattern, work from measurements, etc. They are part of a website called Knitphisticate and there is a Ravalry group, too.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I hope we get to meet next year! I'm always looking for something for my little grandboys!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Jeannietta,
I hope we get to meet next year! I'm always looking for something for my little grandboys!
Randy


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope you leased a semi for your haul. And I am so jealous, I am turning off my computer for awhile. I did not know you sold at craft fairs. WOW, you have a life that some of us envy, but I thank you for showing us your goodies and a little bit about yourself. You will be busy for awhile.


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

Love your photos! And I'm drawn to the photo of the Cowl that has a lovely Cloche in it. Designer is Wendy.not sure of the name. Can you share the name so I might find that pattern?
thanks!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for you!!! How great you had such a good time and met with kindred spirits!!


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

OMG I am SOOOO going to go in 2016. I tried to sign up for some classes, but they were all full and the website hated me. It sounds like SOOOOO much fun. And all your loot looks FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

oooh la la!!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I love hearing about the fun people have had at these shows- perhaps one day I'' make it to such a show. Thank you for sharing you're experience! I was wondering how you managed to do all that fun shopping, while manning a booth (then I read on to see this was your reward for selling at other shows.) I'd still love to see your work!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like you had a most marvelous time! Love to hear about your adventures with other Kp members and all that yummy yarn!


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to shop with you!! What a great day you must have had.

And I LOVE that the buttons don't match. My kind of knitter.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Oh girlfriend, what a glorious time! Love everything and how fun to share with friends! Can't wait to see all you will do!


 it was awesome, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks rebrenner31 my new buddy! I enjoyed meeting you so much. Thanks to you I found those adorable hats  
Kathy


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing Kathy, attending the VKL is on my wish list, for me to go I'd really have to sell to s of knitting as I live quite far from where the event is held, maybe if I win the lottery? Lol glad you had such a great time, really enjoyed seeing the pics. &#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nit witty said:


> I want to shop with you!! What a great day you must have had.
> 
> And I LOVE that the buttons don't match. My kind of knitter.


 if you are ever in my neck of woods lets go shopping :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely comments and meeting other KPers was the best.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW! Sounds like you had a super fun time meeting everyone and buying all kinds of goodies. Now you have more fun ahead of you creating all kinds of things. Have fun! :-D


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dv700 said:


> Love your photos! And I'm drawn to the photo of the Cowl that has a lovely Cloche in it. Designer is Wendy.not sure of the name. Can you share the name so I might find that pattern?
> thanks!


Here you go, Charleston's Cowl by Wendy Pieh. 
There is a note at the end of pattern. The design that inspired the cowl was adapted from the stitch in Barabara G. Walker's, "A Second Treasury of Knitting Patterns." Questions? Contact www.springtidefarm.com.
Good Luck!
Kathy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Buttons may be diff but they really go well together and will add some drama to the sweater.


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks so much! I live in NY and was chagrinned that I missed the event this weekend. Your px have inspired me to plan ahead for next time. Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks again for your reply & I've gone to the Springtide website and it's totally lovely! But I can't quite figure out whether that hat (the cloche) is also on their website.Can you let me know whether they name the cloche in the pattern? I totally want to knit that hat! I'm not sure it is by the same designer as the cowl.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like you had a fabulous time!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dv700 said:


> Thanks again for your reply & I've gone to the Springtide website and it's totally lovely! But I can't quite figure out whether that hat (the cloche) is also on their website.Can you let me know whether they name the cloche in the pattern? I totally want to knit that hat! I'm not sure it is by the same designer as the cowl.


No info on the hat, sorry.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, what a lot of good loot


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am so thrilled that you had a fabulous weekend.
I got tired just trying to keep up with you while reading.
What great items you have added to your future projects.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am so thrilled that you had a fabulous weekend.
I got tired just trying to keep up with you while reading.
What great items you have added to your future projects.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am so thrilled that you had a fabulous weekend.
I got tired just trying to keep up with you while reading.
What great items you have added to your future projects.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like you had a marvelous time...
and got a great haul.
Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Mainah51 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds like a GREAT Time was had by ALL!!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

hope you didnt scare them Katsch


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

You lucky girl. I would love to go but I bet these shows will never come to my neighborhood


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am sooooo envious. I would have loved to go, but am a bit to far away!!!! :-(


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Whee, what a spree! Wonderful finds! So glad you had a great time! Can't wait to see photos of what you make!


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I want to go back to VKL in Chicago and have a do-over but I am not allowed to bring home any more yarn until I finish all my WIPs. Could be a victim of SELE (Stash Exceeding Life Expectancy). I am addicted to that new-project-feel!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

circularknitter said:


> hope you didnt scare them Katsch


I think only a tiny bit.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Kathy. I'm making a Hitofude cardigan too. Mine is white. I'm still on the first part. This is the first time I've done a provisional cast on. 

Looking forward to seeing yours in blue. 

Robin

Ps. Craft shows are Lots of hard work.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Now you all know why I sell at craft fairs. Hard work pays off. I take my earnings and put it right back into what I love.
> VKL is Vogue Knitting Live.


Amen....me too, Etsy now, in my case, after 17 years of doing arts and craft shows. Love your new stash.

Lynne, aka imalulu
www.imalulu.etsy.com


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

orrn1951 said:


> I want to go back to VKL in Chicago and have a do-over but I am not allowed to bring home any more yarn until I finish all my WIPs. Could be a victim of SELE (Stash Exceeding Life Expectancy). I am addicted to that new-project-feel!


When I realized I had enough yarn in my stash to make 4 adult sweaters, and that doesn't count all the one and two or three skeins. I vowed not to buy any yarn at this year's VKL in NY. I signed up for 3 classes, and thoroughly enjoyed those and the Marketplace. And I didn't buy any yarn. Got a shawl pin, an orange cable needle made of pyrex and a cardigan pattern for yarn I bought last year at VKL. I had a great time. Don't miss VKL in Chicago. Promise yourself you won't buy any new yarn. You can do it.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like you got enough loot to last a few weeks!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks and sounds like you had a fantastic time. Jealous!


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It sounds like you had a ball. You certainly bought some beautiful yarn.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect weekend and sharing the experience with KP friends must have made it extra special. You chose lovely yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

You sound as though you and your friends had a great weekend. You will be talking about it for some time to come!!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I missed them too, Randy rebrenner31 pointed them out to me. So much to see and do. It was great to see you again and next year it is.


There was a $5.00 coupon that I found on Facebook (I think). But still, that was more than I paid last year. I looked back at my notes from last year and I paid $10 for a Saturday ticket ($15 - $5 coupon that someone gave me while standing in line). Regardless, it was worth it.

Sorry I didn't connect up with anyone from the forum but I brought along a friend from my knitting group. This was her first time there and she was so excited. We had a great time there, watched a few of the fashion shows but mostly just browsed the booths, finding lots of ideas.

Can't wait for next year's show, but in the meantime, really looking forward to the NYS Sheep & Wool Festival in October!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! What a haul! As they say here in Texas, (use a deep voice with Texas drawl) "Ya done good!"


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

Those hats look cute. DMC is out of stock on them


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi again, in case anybody else is interested in that hat, it can be found at https://www.springtidefarm.com and the name of it is Rolling Tide Hat.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dv700 said:


> Hi again, in case anybody else is interested in that hat, it can be found at https://www.springtidefarm.com and the name of it is Rolling Tide Hat.


Good work :thumbup:


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm green with envy. Is that allowed?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Carole1930 said:


> I'm green with envy. Is that allowed?


Haha, if you like green


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Would love go have come with you but Australia is a little bit too far. You did well with your goodies.


----------

